# Free Matching Hat for the All-in-One ! (K)



## marianna mel

So many of you have enjoyed making my little all-in-one baby top - month by month it is my most popular baby design.

I would like to thank those of you who have shared your photos on KP and ravelry - it has been really lovely seeing all the different yarns and colours you have used. And a big thank you too for those who have taken the time to message me to let me know how much you enjoy making it. It really makes my day!

So I just had to make a matching baby beanie hat.

Hope you like it - like the baby top - it is really quick and easy to make.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-hat-3
pattern is free.


----------



## ohsusana

Thank you so much for the pattern, it's lovely. I'm glad it's knit with 2 needles and not DPNS. I'm quite new to knitting and haven't got the hang of knitting in the round yet. This pattern looks easy enough for me to try.


----------



## crafty4231

I have just started my first sweater and I know I will love making the hat to go with it.

Thank you
Sandy


----------



## maggie45

Thank you for the pattern. I've made lots of your little tops and I look forward to making the hats to match


----------



## Neeterbug

Thank you so much for the matching hat pattern. I have copied the pattern and will put it in my "to do" pile.


----------



## vershi

That is lovely, thank you, I still have to make one of the famous tops, its on my list to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Sweet little hat... I tweaked you post just a bit, including price. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl

that is certainly a sweet hat. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo

So cute! Thank you!


----------



## nwlouie

Love these! Thanks so much!! You are so kind to share.


----------



## pinsandneedles

Thanks so much, it looks like a nice quick knit.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Adorable little hat, will look very beautiful with your baby cardigan!


----------



## docdot

Thank you for your generosity. Adore your work.


----------



## Mary Diaz

Thank you!


----------



## vera M

Thank you for the pattern for the little hat I am sure a lot will be delighted with it I will have a go for my charity cancer love your work all you do thank you 
veram


----------



## heffernb

Thank you so much for creating and sharing the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2

Thank you, beautiful hat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk

Very nice design. Thanks.


----------



## Diane D

busy making it  thanks marianna mel


----------



## Sunny Days

Thank you for the pattern! I just made the little sweater pattern and this will go so nice with that sweater.


----------



## chantilly65

Thanks so much for the pattern. I have yarn left over from the top and now I can knit the hat. I too am glad its with two needles as I haven't tried the dpn yet. I'm fairly new at knitting and have learned a lot from this site. Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Pat6191

Thank you for the pattern - I will be making that to go with one of your little sweaters that I have knit. And I'm glad it's knit flat and then seamed - I'm not comfortable with knitting in the round yet.


----------



## justinjared

thank you very much for the free pattern. it is most kind of you.


----------



## Mitch

Thanks for the pattern. Just finished my first top down and it is getting great reviews by all who see it. I will make the matching hat now.


----------



## brims

I'm so happy that you shared this pattern. I've been looking at baby hat patterns and this is a nice one. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

So nice to have a hat that really "goes" with the sweater. Thank you!


----------



## TabathaJoy

Awesome, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Ctown Nana

Thanks so much for sharing--lovely little hat!!


----------



## johannecw

Thank you, Marianna, for sharing your lovely patterns with us for free! I haven't made any of your darling all-in-one yet, but they are on the waiting list!


----------



## montgal

How lovely of you, thanks.


----------



## Limey287

Adorable hat - bookmarked it for later. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## SallyJ

Many thanks for the hat pattern. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## ladydi5740

Thank you!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## sjbowers

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I do want to make it in the round, just have to figure out how many stitches to start with. I have three sweaters just waiting for matching hats! So many charities around the world are being blessed with your little sweater pattern!


----------



## MomPae

Thank you very much, both for the top pattern and now for the hat pattern. I've made quite a few of the tops, and now will have the pleasure of giving both the top and matching hat for shower gifts and for our local Palmetto Health Richland Hospital's neonatal unit, in Columbia, SC, USA, where my niece is an RN. 

You're so kind to share your talents and provide these free of charge so we can provide the items to those unfortunate parents who need encouragement. Love those babies!


----------



## cindylucifer

I love the hat but not the thought of sewing it up. What is the best way to sew up the hat without leaving a ridge that might be uncomfortable for the baby?


----------



## KittyMomma

Thank you for sharing. Another design to add to my charity knitting.


----------



## katygrace

Lovely, thank you so much, just finished making my first of the tops, I'm just going to have to make the hat now !


----------



## randiejg

Thanks so much. Just what was needed.


----------



## angelknitter

bless you for thinking of us with your beautifull patterns xx


----------



## grannysk

Thank you so much  :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran

I am sure a lot of ladies here are thanking you .. just went to your ravelry site.. lovely work! xo


----------



## Jeanie L

Thank you so much for the little hat pattern..I have made 6 of your darling little sweaters so far for my favorite charity ( Birthright) and now I will add your cute hats to match..


----------



## Susan from NC

Thank you for being so generous with your patterns. I'm one of your legions of fans whom have made your All In One. I made it for a larger size child. 

The little hats are just darling.


----------



## janneygirl

Would like to add my "Thank You" to the list of those who gratefully received your kind offering. It will probably never be known just how many people have been blessed by your selfless, very thoughtful talent and creativity... only God really knows, and He's the One that counts!

I, too, have downloaded your beautiful patterns with no problem and can't wait to make a matching set.


----------



## JeanJ

The hat is so cute! Have just downloaded the pattern. Now to get the hats made for each of the sweaters I've made. Thank you!


----------



## riversong200

Love it! Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Tove

Thank you, hopefully this hat will become as popular as the top


----------



## Nancylynn1946

Thank you so very much. It will look lovely with the All-in-One. Your generosity is appreciated.


----------



## Irish Kathleen

Many thanks to you for your generosity and wonderful sweater pattern. I've been paying it forward by knitting this sweater for a local maternity home. They have a baby shower for each of the women there as they approach delivery time. One might think that maternity homes for women who are in difficult circumstances are completely a thing of the past. But our local Catholic Church has one that was begun quite some time ago by some wonderful women in our community. I like supporting it and the young women who have found themselves in difficult circumstances without family (or the fathers') support.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Thank you so much for the hat pattern! I just love knitting the little tops and seeing everyone's versions of them. I really appreciate your sharing your patterns with us!


----------



## Zinzin

marianna mel, you are so sweet. You provide so many free patterns. God bless you.


----------



## Revan

Thank you for your kindness, you are a very talented designer. Glad you are on the forum :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter

Thank you, Marianna!
I have made a top; now I can add a hat


----------



## Featherstitcher

That was so thoughtful - thank you!


----------



## mombr4

That is a adorable hat, thanks for sharing the pattern with all of us.

You sweater pattern is a great pattern and will enjoy making more of them, have made only two.

Your kindness is so much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## ndouglassped

Thanks for sharing! Making the sweater and now can make a matching hat!


----------



## LucyinCanada

Very nice hat ! Thank you for kindly sharing the pattern!


----------



## Jaymacphe

docdot said:


> Thank you for your generosity. Adore your work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Yaya579

Thank you for sharing your talent with us!!


----------



## NJQuiet1

Thank you so much for this hat pattern...it's as lovely as your All-in-One, which is so enjoyable to create!


----------



## southernyankee

Thank you so much for this pattern. I spent a great deal of time making up a pattern for a hat to match. Like yours better though I will knit it in the round. You are so talented, please come up with something for little boys!!!! Thanks.


----------



## Pattymae

Thank you so much, I just love your top down pattern as I think most KP's do


----------



## sjbowers

southernyankee said:


> Thank you so much for this pattern. I spent a great deal of time making up a pattern for a hat to match. Like yours better though I will knit it in the round. You are so talented, please come up with something for little boys!!!! Thanks.


Southernyankee, when you figure out the correct stitch count for knitting in the round will you please post it? Thanks! Love having a matching hat but dislike seams!


----------



## marianna mel

Thank you all for your lovely comments 

Just added a new size today ~
9 - 12 months 

Best wishes
Marianna


----------



## vera M

what a lovely colour that one is lovely 
vera


----------



## dpicanco

I have had so much fun making the precious little sweaters while on vacation on Kaua'i now on the 5th sweater. Now I can make matching hats. Thank you for the hat pattern. Got my work cut out for me. THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## StellasKnits

Adorable hat! Thank you!


----------



## BobzMum

Wow!
Thank you so much for taking the time to design and share your amazing patterns.
I've got lots of new yarn all ready to make some all-in-one baby tops, so can now make matching hats too. 
I have another project to finish first though, but plan to get that out of the way tomorrow as it's driving me insane LOL


----------



## southernyankee

sjbowers said:


> Southernyankee, when you figure out the correct stitch count for knitting in the round will you please post it? Thanks! Love having a matching hat but dislike seams!


The hat I make to go with Marianne's lovely baby top is simple. I only knit newborn hats in the round as newborns can only be placed on their backs these days and I am a poor sewer and can't make a good flat seam. Besides, I hate sewing seams!!
I took the pattern for a basic round hat and added to it.
Gauge 22 sts for 4 inches.

Cast on 64 stitches and join, inserting marker. Knit one round, purl one round for 6 rows. This gives you garter stitch and I always knit the bottom of the baby tops with garter stitch rather than ribbing. If you want ribbing just K1, P1 around for 6 rows.

Rows 7-14 Knit around each round
Row 15 K3 *YO, SKP, K6, K2tog, YO, K6, repeat from * ending round
with K3 instead of K6. 
Row 16-18 Knit around each round
Row 19 K2, *YO, SKP, K8, K2tog, YO, K4, repeat from * ending with K2 
instead of K4. 
Row 20-22 Knit around each round
Row 23 K1, * YO, SKP, K10, K2tog, Yo, K2, repeat from * ending with
K1 instead of K2
Row 24-33 Knit around each round
Row 34 * K6, K2tog, all around
Row 35 Knit around
Row 36 * K5, K2tog, all around
Row 37 Knit around
Row 38 *K4, K2tog, all around
Row 39 *K3, K2tog, all around
Row 40 *K2, K2tog, all around
Row 41 *K1, K2tog, all around
Row 42 *K2 tog, all around
Row 43 Cut yarn, leaving a tail and weave thread through 4 remaining stitches. Weave in ends.

This gives you a hat with the peak centered front and back on the hat and no seams.

Sorry that I lack the skills to post a photo.


----------



## sjbowers

southernyankee said:


> The hat I make to go with Marianne's lovely baby top is simple. I only knit newborn hats in the round as newborns can only be placed on their backs these days and I am a poor sewer and can't make a good flat seam. Besides, I hate sewing seams!!
> I took the pattern for a basic round hat and added to it.
> Gauge 22 sts for 4 inches.
> 
> Cast on 64 stitches and join, inserting marker. Knit one round, purl one round for 6 rows. This gives you garter stitch and I always knit the bottom of the baby tops with garter stitch rather than ribbing. If you want ribbing just K1, P1 around for 6 rows.
> 
> Rows 7-14 Knit around each round
> Row 15 K3 *YO, SKP, K6, K2tog, YO, K6, repeat from * ending round
> with K3 instead of K6.
> Row 16-18 Knit around each round
> Row 19 K2, *YO, SKP, K8, K2tog, YO, K4, repeat from * ending with K2
> instead of K4.
> Row 20-22 Knit around each round
> Row 23 K1, * YO, SKP, K10, K2tog, Yo, K2, repeat from * ending with
> K1 instead of K2
> Row 24-33 Knit around each round
> Row 34 * K6, K2tog, all around
> Row 35 Knit around
> Row 36 * K5, K2tog, all around
> Row 37 Knit around
> Row 38 *K4, K2tog, all around
> Row 39 *K3, K2tog, all around
> Row 40 *K2, K2tog, all around
> Row 41 *K1, K2tog, all around
> Row 42 *K2 tog, all around
> Row 43 Cut yarn, leaving a tail and weave thread through 4 remaining stitches. Weave in ends.
> 
> This gives you a hat with the peak centered front and back on the hat and no seams.
> 
> Sorry that I lack the skills to post a photo.


Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Closing this thread, as it's reached its 5 page limit. Have fun knitting these sweet little hats!


----------

